# California April 2011 Results



## CivilJake (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay I know this is a little early being that the results aren't scheduled to come out untill the 6/10/11 but I figure this would be a good place to start leaving comments/vents/experiences for all those that are waiting for the results.

This is my first time taking the exam and I'm dying to get the results. It feels like my blood pressure increases each day and then to top it off we have to wait for snail mail for the CA specific exam results.

Can you beleive that I made the most ridiculous mistake when it came to the CA exams. I forgot my Calculator :beat: and I thought "*UCK", there is no way in hell am I going to pull this off without a calculator. I left my backpack at home bringing with me only a few references for siemic and surveying. Boy I could have kicked myself in the arse. If it wasn't for someone that I met the day before that loaned me his backup calculator I would be waiting for one exam result instead of three. Thanks Dustin!

Post away!!


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 7, 2011)

There is already a Results forum for threads like this.


----------



## CivilJake (Jun 7, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> There is already a Results forum for threads like this.


I did a search for both "CA results", "California Results" and just "California" and I didn't find it so I started this one. I started this thread specifically for California examinee's as most states already received their results. If its in the wrong location, Moderators feel free to move this post.


----------



## PsychoNumber1 (Jun 7, 2011)

the thread is in the PE Exam Results Forum. here: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...iew=getlastpost


----------

